# Help in understanding the issue with this Nakamichi



## mkafridi (Mar 10, 2014)

I have no idea how to repair amps but here mechanics don't know either!

This amp won't turn on until I touch with my finger or any metal object (non conducting objects won't turn on the amp) the indicated by the red arrow:









The manual can be downloaded from: http://elektrotanya.com/nakamichi_pa-300.pdf/download.html

Please help me in identifying which component can be an issue!


----------

